# What do you do when you see someone...



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

abusing an animal? I have never seen this; however, I was just wondering what do I do if I saw this behavior. Do I call the police, contact the ASPCA? I haven't a clue as to what to do.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I've only seen one animal abuse/death....

In my situation, I called the police and they contacted animal control. The police arrested the kid and animal control took care of the cat (though he died).


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> Well I've only seen one animal abuse/death....
> 
> In my situation, I called the police and they contacted animal control. The police arrested the kid and animal control took care of the cat (though he died).


Awwww. That's so sad the cat died. :frown: Hopefully, the person who did the abuse got some jail time and not just a fine. Too cruel. I even have a hard time reading stories about abuse to animals! 

At least I know where to start if I ever see it. I pray I won't see it, ever!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i witnessed a girl i worked with at an animal hospital that punched a half sedated dog in the side of his head because he did not stay still on the xray table.
i told my boss right away and she was fired immediately. the authorities were not needed because she was removed from our facility and the animal was okay.
thankfully that was the only time i seen abuse.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i witnessed a girl i worked with at an animal hospital that punched a half sedated dog in the side of his head because he did not stay still on the xray table.
> i told my boss right away and she was fired immediately. the authorities were not needed because she was removed from our facility and the animal was okay.
> thankfully that was the only time i seen abuse.


Just awful!  I'm glad they fired her and the dog is ok!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I've never witnessed animal abuse first hand...probably a good thing. I would likely get myself in trouble trying to stop it.


----------



## jeffitup (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't think I've ever seen abuse really-not sure what I'd do. I've seen dogs do the wrong things-but it's mostly the fault of a stupid person not being able to control the dog or letting the dog get into a bad situation. Dogs will be dogs-we have to try to anticipate what the dog will think & contol him that way (that's just me I guess). Stupid people do stupid things with dogs & let them get into trouble. 
Then there are the stupid despicable ones I guess. Can't say I've really seen animal abuse. Folks like us probably avoid & don't hang out with that kind of person-the real idiots. We hang out with animal friendly folks. I guess I'd probably get real mad then try to help the animal if I could-then go abuse the idiot of course.
:smile:


----------

